# A near dead 1992 Breezer on its way back to life.....



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

As i shared this story in other forums i thought it might interest here as well. Breezer were my alltime-fav bikes since i was young. Somehow the slim steel combined with the unique and differentiating paint was catchy enough to remain in my memory for all the years.

A few years ago i was lucky to find a Lightning Pro (1991 or 92), but the 19" turned out to be to small. Since 21" Breezers are a rare find, especially when you only look for certain release years (1991-1993), i prepared for a long search.

After around two years i was lucky to find a pretty beaten up Lightning XTR on Ebay and decided to take it and have it properly restored.









You have to admit, it does look used....

Unfortunately the overall look wasn't the only bad news. The steerer obviously met someone heavier back then or the owner used a wrong suspension fork. In addition the tubes got some heavy beating either, something the thin Super Tubing doesn't really appreciate.
















Best regards

Moritz


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

So Chapter 2 saw the frame return from the painter to a professional frame builder. It was clear, that the steerer tube had to be replaced and in the end we also decided that the top tube too.

In the meantime i had a new decal set prepared in the UK based on an original one i received from a friend. I also was lucky that Breezer sent me the original color list a few years ago and i could get hold of an edit-form for the steerer painting as well as general measurements of where is which sticker.









So the frame was now taken in parts (at least some bits)...









and the tubes were replaced.






























The final work was to get the cable routing back on and fill the remaining dents, before it goes back to the painter.






























I love this project. Have a great weekend. Next posts will hopefully see some painting progress.

Best

Moritz


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's dedication to your passion.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

So this work is done&#8230;next chapter is the new paint, which is always exciting when it comes to Breezers&#8230; thank to some frame building magic the project continues!!!


















































Best regards

Moritz


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

Awesome,
that frame thanks you. 

It couldn't have ended up in better hands. Where's Joe Breeze, he needs to see this!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Where's it going for paint?


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a very talented painter/airbrusher and the paint description/edit forms bei Joe Breeze + all color numbers. That should do (hopefully).

Will post pix once it is back.

Moritz


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Sweet, and progress?


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

oh yes. look what the painter sent me today. now it is mainly a few more stickers (head badge + seat tube Ritchey Logic on the bottom) and clear coating and we are back for the built up. It has been a long wait but worth it.























Can't wait for it to back. Parts are already on stock...

Best

Moritz


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Man that really looks nice. Good luck on the rest of the project.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it's already looking fast.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Clear over the decals? Nice.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes. The original Breezer paint didn't have the best reputation (to say the best), so i decided to go with under-clear-decals in order to protect and keep them clean as long as possible.

Best

Moritz


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Some fine work there, may it last you to the end of your days.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

That stem is a nice touch! If it's not too late, you should get a couple more, in progressively more upright configurations, and paint them the same way. That way the bike will continue to fit you as you age or otherwise start to ride it a bit less aggressively. (Or, as some would argue, just plain fit "better" - once you no longer care about the long-and-low position, based on style alone.) Awesome job, no matter what. Hope you keep it forever.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

I got mail today and was left speechless....


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

That looks great. I am sure the rest of the build will be just as nice. Good luck


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

are you gonna thread that fork? just use an ahead stem..


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

No way an ahead stem will ever find its way on any of my bikes (maybe racer).


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Near the finish line....


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

perfect.


----------



## OldManBreezer (May 2, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thats some serious Breezer love. Almost there!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Good looking bike.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

The thought and care put into this bike is inspiring to the whole mtb vintage movement. Stunning job on a great bike!


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW! Major commitment and beautiful nearly finished product!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Just a sneak peak after the first ride. More pix and description to follow. Amazing feeling after all the work!









Best regards

Moritz


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

So absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Beautiful work, congratulations on the rebirth. A baby shower is in order.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Crazy amount of effort on that thing. Congrats MT. It better have ridden better than your expectations!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Final pix. Great project, lots of fun.

































































The End.


----------



## Mad Dawg (Oct 16, 2007)

Why did you go with "newer" shifters, brakes, etc than what originally came on the bike?

Looks awesome by the way!!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Not sure what you are talking about? The bike features a full XTR-900 groupset, as per catalogue specs.

M.O.M.B.A.T.: 1992 Breezer catalog

Best regards

Moritz


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hot damn. Love yet another of your build, Mauricer.


----------



## Mad Dawg (Oct 16, 2007)

mauricer said:


> Not sure what you are talking about? The bike features a full XTR-900 groupset, as per catalogue specs.
> 
> M.O.M.B.A.T.: 1992 Breezer catalog
> 
> ...


My apologies. I did not think XTR was available in until a couple years later after '92. I remember XT RapidFire was all the rage. Learned something today!!

Again, awesome job on the restoration!!


----------

